# hyside paddlecat vs aire sabertooth



## Dianne

Hello out there! I've been researching and reading a lot about the shredder vs the paddlecat. I decided on the paddlecat and then I discovered the sabertooth by aire. Anyone have any experience with the sabertooth or any constructive opinions?


----------



## shredder-scott

Hi

The saber tooth has a very cool quick drain mesh floor

The Saber tooth will hold 4 the paddlecat will take 2

The paddlecat has a sprays skirt the saber tooth does not

The paddlecat is MUCH lighter and packs much smaller than saber tooth. 

IMO...the paddlecat is the better r2 boat

I owned a paddlecat for approximately 5 seasons...great boat...ran class III-V no issues...took it for airplane rides...loved light weight. ..sub 50lbs Flys like normal luggage.

But then I tried the minimax...WOW even better R2 boat.

IMO the minimax is the best r2 boat out there....the paddlecat and shredders are second best....the saber tooth gets yawn from me 

Paddle on

Scott


----------



## Dianne

Thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## mania

I have a sabertooth and it has been my favorite I have ever used. I actually row it more than r2 it and use it on multi-days (see avatar pic to the left of sabertooth in pine creek).


----------



## curtis catman

I love my Sabertooth. I row my Sabertooth. That being said, it is 85 lbs. Padlecat is probably half the weight. But the Aire will out last the padlecat. You also get the 10 year warranty.


----------



## Colorado Raft Rental

Don't forget to look at the Culebra made right in New Mexico by Jacks Plastic Welding. I love mine. 


Evan Bartlett


----------



## FlyingDutchman

RMR also has a paddle cat for a pretty nice price tag. $1300 versus $2300 for the hyside. RMR specs Says it weighs about 53 pounds. Probably will not roll as tight as the hyside.


----------



## k2andcannoli

Tom will make a shredder in hypalon...just gotta ask.


----------



## yesimapirate

Colorado Raft Rental said:


> Don't forget to look at the Culebra made right in New Mexico by Jacks Plastic Welding. I love mine.
> Evan Bartlett


I don't own one, but every time this topic comes up I vote Culebra. And my 2nd statement is always - I will own one when the boss lady gives the "ok" for a 3rd boat.


Also, very nice Pillow smooch!


----------



## DesertRatonIce

Look into a Shredder. You won't regret it.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## kokayak

Hello
Do you think you can use a sabertooth for comercial runs with up to 3 customers and 1 guide?


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Ask your insurance company. I have seen commercials run aire Pumas and hyside minimaxes, Avon scouts, or other small 11 to 12 footers


----------



## kokayak

Hey thanks
My main concern is to know if 3 people + guide fit in the boat.
Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Randaddy

kokayak said:


> Hey thanks
> My main concern is to know if 3 people + guide fit in the boat.
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


4 is too many for the Sabertooth. 3 works. For 4 I'd recommend a 12 foot raft.


----------



## kokayak

Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman

Jacks plastic builds a paddle cat designed for paddle guiding several people, Culebra grande. Should at least check it out on his website. Am A big fan of my regular culebra, little funky bracing your feet in though. Row mine a lot, one big advantage is you can remove the thwarts, and use drop rails for lots of gear space, I self support comfortably for 5 days out of mine. Also look at his explanation of why he thinks the culebra and sabertooth are superior paddle cat designs.

Small cat's are just so dam fun!! 
I am surprised I don't flip going into stuff, they seem to handle a lot more then you would think.


----------



## jakebrown98

The Sabretooth is a sweet looking boat, and I'm sure it handles well but it is so heavy! I have a Culebra.

Pros: So light. I can put it on my head or back and carry it for miles. I can take it to Alaska, Europe, or Turkey as normal luggage--I have. I can fly it into the Middle Flathead and it carries two people for its 44lbs. I think the high thwarts let it slice through holes and over waves better. It is remarkably stable for such a little boat. It takes a simple four pipe raft frame and rows great with 8'ers but I haven't taken it through more than IV+ that way...

Cons: There is no really good way to lock yourself while paddling. It's a cat, so running waterfalls is a no no. Trust me, you want a round boat for that. Its a cat so it doesn't carry much weight so if you're fat or want to row the kitchen sink look elsewhere. 

These cons are what led me to purchase a Super Puma and I love it. 

The Sabretooth would let you lock in if you buy the extra thwart. It is still a cat so you're still gonna get hosed if you try to run falls and it won't carry the gear my Super Puma will. It will be twice as heavy and twice as a big rolled up as my Culebra. 

Good luck.


----------



## soggy_tortillas

*Sabertooth*

Heavy? You guys are sissies. The fuggin thing weighs 80lbs! Perfect for two people to carry when it's inflated. The handle placement on the boat is perfect as well, makes carrying it a breeze. I could see it being lighter so that one person could carry it while it's deflated, but honestly it'd be too cumbersome to carry it alone while it's inflated regardless of the weight. I can also see it being lighter for international trips or packin it on a plane, if you do that sorta stuff a lot...
I personally loved the Sabertooth. It handled well, turned on a dime, stayed high in the water. I like the floor they've got in it too, nice sorta "catch-all".
Capacity wise, we packed all three kids in the Sabertooth with us- so 3 littles and 2 adults, but we were the only ones paddling. I would think it would handle some pretty crazy shit with four people paddling, granted you didn't have any additional cargo, but two paddlers is definitely best.


----------



## k2andcannoli

Shit, I used to solo press and carry 14' e series up steep root riddled muddy slopes everyday for a living. A sabertooth isn't an over built DIB monstrosity, but that's not the point these guys were trying to make. All the other paddle cats on the market are basically shredder copies, similar shape, size, and weight. I applaud aire for trying to design their own paddle cat, and it's an awesome machine, but it's quite a bit different from the other shredders. It's more of a two person minimum boat where the shredder style boats are famously awesome R1 machines. I've always said if you can't carry it yourself you shouldn't be floating it by yourself, but I boat a lot with hard shellers and try to not hold things up or ask for extra hands with my cat.


----------



## InflatableSteve

I have seen a few videos of people who R1 the Sabertooth. I only got to paddle one for a short period on the last little bit of Bighorn Sheep Canyon. It really is an awesome boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## curtis catman

I can carry my Sabertooth with a row frame by my self. It is not fun but I backpack a lot. I am not going to carry it for miles or anything but the few hundred yards hear and there is not to bad.


----------



## peachin

Sabertooth for sale... Posted in Whitewater Rafts


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sarahsumner

mania said:


> I have a sabertooth and it has been my favorite I have ever used. I actually row it more than r2 it and use it on multi-days (see avatar pic to the left of sabertooth in pine creek).


Mania,
Hi there, adding more frame to my sabertooth. Thinking about a rectangle frame in the back of the rear thwart with a drop bag for holding more gear like dry bags etc. Did you do this and can you show me photos?


----------

